# OpenBravo Open Source ERP / POS System



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.openbravo.com/
schickes Open Source ERP / POS System.
Siehe Democenter: http://www.openbravo.com/product/


Gruß Tom


----------

